# Punch Brook/Nass 7-4-11



## mattm59 (Jul 4, 2011)

Started with the Dip and went down and across the first big trail, took right at the second big trail and quickish left to continue mostly down that glorious, twisty, fast, Kingdom Trailsworthy singletrack. Found our way back....AND REPEAT, which made 6 loops on that in 2 days for me. Aaron and I then rode some wide stuff for awhile before catching one of the sidewinder(our term) trails, then headed home. I knew my kid was going to like my new starting path to this, and he sure did. Some moist stuff, nothing outright wet, made the dirt grippier but the wood and rock slicker than normal. Whoever put that in....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YAcoDkj_dI


----------



## bvibert (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like you're really digging some of the new stuff in there, it's definitely good stuff!


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 5, 2011)

definitely lovin' it.

Hit Hurd today, after messing around on the sailboat. Shouldn't have had those hot-dogs:dunce:...ah, it was an off day, but still better than no-day. Got out 8 of the past 11 days, 2 road rides, 6 on the trail (Sessions, 4 Nass, Hurd). Feel good, even if I am burpin' chili:angry:

My paddling friends are wonderin' what the hayl is goin' awn!


----------

